# Bella Hadid walks the Runway during the Alberta Ferretti Fashion Show during Milan Fashion Week Spring Summer 2018 - September 20, 2017 (12x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Sep. 2017)

​


----------



## Voyeurfriend (21 Sep. 2017)

Bella ist traumhaft schön, sinnlich, charismatisch... Grossartig!


----------

